# Need help momma rat died



## vanti123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Alright so I have been take care of a rat and her 8 babies. Today I came home and she was in the igloo curled up like she was nursing but she was dead  I don't know what happen. The thing is tho all the pups are till sucking on her for milk. She is already stiff. I dont remember how old my pups are exactly but they just opened their eyes yesterday. What should I do to feed them? They are probably 12-14 days old  help me please


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

You could be lucky then. They can survive on their own at 3 weeks (21 days) so of they are 14 days then that isn't far off. Feed them milk with a syringe(needle less of course) and offer them food. With most rodents as soon as they can find food they'll eat it. Offer things like baby food and mushy wet things. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vanti123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yea I was glad of them being that old, I'm not sure what was wrong with mom. She never sneezed or anything held her for a few min this morning and Both her eyes were normal. Her right eye now has a white orb in it. What kind of milk do I feed them and where do I get a needle?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Don't use a syringe with a needle, that'd be bad! Lol! Just pick up a syringe either from the vets office or the co op or possibly even your grocery store. They eat a LOT though so you want to do this ASAP. Goat milk is great but if you can't get that I'd get KMR or something.. That's what I raised mine on. If you can't get a syringe use a paintbrush and let them sick off that.
You may (I'm not sure at this age.. Don't remember) have to rub their belly/privates with a moist cotton swab to make them pee. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mousey (Oct 23, 2012)

Goat milk, kitten milk replacer or soy baby formula. Any one works. Use a tiny mL syringe or an eye dropper. Wrap them in a warm cloth so they have the illusion of being next to mama's warm belly. Put a heating pad under their cage and monitor the heat and see which setting is best so it is not too hot or cold. Are their eyes open yet? Where are you located?


----------



## vanti123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ok so I was off on the days they are about 18-20 days old. I took each one and kindof forced them to lap the water bottle. They all use it to drink now. I see them watching hard food and I give them applesauce


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

they are going to need some protein (moms milk is full of it) and applesauce doesnt have much. Try meat baby food like chicken or beef. Also see if you can find organic. The meat baby foods are really hard to get in organic so dont panic if you cant find it.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I've raised a few babies from that age. Keep them warm, that is important. I kept mine in an aquarium with fuzzy blankets but ones that their nails wouldn't get tangled in. I used a regular floor lamp that had an adjustable reading lamp on the side so I could bend it down over the top of the aquarium and then I put a blanket up over it so that the heat stayed in. I turned it off and on as needed. Also get a pop or water bottle and fill it up with hot water wrap in a sock and put in in one end of the aquarium for them to lay against. I fed mine my own breast milk but Goat's milk is good as well. Soak lab blocks in the milk and let them practice eating it and I also got some dry mix and let them have some of it in their house. They didn't really eat it at first but they did explore it. Baby food meats, scrambled egg, and other protein packed foods are a must!! And be sure you handle them constantly. That is as important as feeding and keeping them warm. Good luck


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

You can also let them suck milk of of a small paint brush. Just a little thought.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

how are the babies doing????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vanti123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Good and bad, 2 died right away. But there paws were weird idk how to explain it exactly but if you had ever had a rat with a broken arm how his hand is just limp but On both of them all four where like that. The other two where both just stiff when I came home from work  but 4 of them have been healthy for awhile. Super friendly and crudely little tiny rAts gonna be super social

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content













this is plummet because he likes to jump off the highest hammock all the way down too the floor to get my hand












other three don't have names yet.






the black rat is a meaner















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You did great!


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

grats friend on being a good owner, its always hard when these events happen. you did very well.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

If you make sure there is lots of sloppy wet food in there cage at all times they should quickly , earn to feed themsleves. Scrambled egg, made very thin with milk is good, add in a bit of cooked rice or cous cous to male it more exciting. Bird egg food is very usful. You can make it up with milk, puppy milk etc and its high in protien. Kitten or puppy food is also handy, and mushing up tinned mackrel or sardines.


----------

